
WireGuard, a Revolutionary VPN Project, Adds Support for Android ROMs - vanburen
https://www.xda-developers.com/wireguard-vpn-project-support-android-roms/
======
zx2c4
Happy to answer any questions about the project in general.

For people interested in what WireGuard actually is, the best resources are
the homepage and the whitepaper:

[https://www.wireguard.com/](https://www.wireguard.com/)

[https://www.wireguard.com/papers/wireguard.pdf](https://www.wireguard.com/papers/wireguard.pdf)

Also, I'm mailing out stickers just for fun:
[https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-May/001338....](https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2017-May/001338.html)

The forum post on XDA is intended for ROM developers who would like to include
the kernel module. Rest assured, we're now working on an app in the various
app stores that will work on all Android (and iOS!) devices, without need for
the kernel module or a custom ROM or anything like that. But the mobile kernel
aspects are important and interesting, which is why we're pursuing these
different but related efforts in parallel via XDA.

